# Diamond cut refurb in Scotland



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

So I know this has been asked a few times but would be good to keep up to date as looking back its been at least a couple of years since that question has been asked, and as we know diamond cut has exploded in that time.

Any experiences, recommendations or otherwise appreciated. I hail from West Fife but happy to go where ever to get the best job at the most reasonable price.

Been in contact so far with an outfit in the Gyle in Edinburgh who quoted £600 for a set of 4 wheels that had previously been diamond cut. Seems a bit steep all be it I appreciate its never going to be cheap for this finish.

Ta.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

There isn't too many places that do it. Many just ship your wheels down south. I've also seen a few cheekily offer no warranty whatsoever.

There is a place in Dundee, but I can't vouch for their quality. 
http://www.diamondwheelstech.co.uk/


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Got mine done recently by The Wheel Specialist and i'm happy with the result (Glasgow branch). Pretty expensive at £360 for two wheels, glad I wasn't paying!


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Diamond wheels in Dundee do a very good job, I've see a. Few sets done by them and they were nice. I don't know what they charge though. I don't think 600 for a full set seems that bad, as the saying goes you get what you pay for...


----------



## blaird03 (Feb 8, 2015)

http://www.m-techalloyrepairsscotland.co.uk/

Recommend above - think he is based in Fife or around.
Not sure about the diamond cut though.


----------



## mowflow (Apr 8, 2011)

Timely thread. Gave my wife a loan of my brand new, 150 miles on the clock car today and she wrecked one of the wheels.

Made worse by her denying it was her. Seriously contemplating divorce.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks for recommendations guys. Looks like I'll be trying place in Dundee quote came back favourably, certainly cheaper than quotes given already.


----------



## Bigstuff (Mar 2, 2012)

Mikey at five powdercoaters in Glenrothes can do diamond cutting.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

http://werestorealloys.co.uk/ are diamond cutting specialists, prices not bad too, they are in Fife too.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

RobDom said:


> http://werestorealloys.co.uk/ are diamond cutting specialists, prices not bad too, they are in Fife too.


There not if it's the kirkcauldy based outlet, had a few issues regarding powder coating so wouldn't recommend.

Also the bro in law has had the guys at the gyle do the diamond cut on his 911's and they've just recently started to peel, there 14 month's done.

Ive herd great reviews of the dundee outlet and again for mikey who used to do my alloy refurb's but theres also a place in glenrothes called coachwork's and second to none, just picked mine up on saturday and top class, new premises now next to falkland performance, used to be methil.


----------



## markgranto (Mar 17, 2014)

Never used these guys but heard good things about them from various friends and the guy that does my detailing knows them. They do any needed wheel work for douglas park (BMW, Bentley, Maserati etc)

http://www.wheelwizardsscotland.co.uk/home.html

based in Hamilton


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

markgranto said:


> Never used these guys but heard good things about them from various friends and the guy that does my detailing knows them. They do any needed wheel work for douglas park (BMW, Bentley, Maserati etc)
> 
> http://www.wheelwizardsscotland.co.uk/home.html
> 
> based in Hamilton


I've heard they are good too.

They also do smart repairs on diamond wheels.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

My father has just sent a set off (IIRC- an Edinburgh firm sent to Glasgow to be completed). Will let you know tomorrow who they are and what the quality is like. :thumb:

Andy


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay- as promised.

The store in Edinburgh was "Wheel Pro Scotland" in Costorphine. I gather they also have two branches in Glasgow and indeed, the wheels (after being stripped) were sent to Glasgow to be 'diamond cut'.

Price was £126 per wheel- make of that what you will.

No pictures of wheels before, but one had small nick on the edge and the other a more traditional 'kerb rash'.

So, the finished wheel to show the 'diamond cut' surface:



Opinions? Looks absolutely stunning IMO. There are clear 'turn' marks or 'grooves'; slightly more pronounced than the original finish, but they actually look better in my opinion.

Hope that helps. I know there aren't many places that do this.

Andy


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Diamond wheels are very good, not used them personally. Saw some of their work when I went to see them about my wheels and it was mint. 

They are just up the road from too!


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

I've been looking around for same for a wee while now, I find some are unbelievably expensive - £160 per wheel (16") and I want all four done 
I think most places send them away.
I've shopped around and had some good quotes - unfortunately all info is in my office, I'll post them up tmro (time / workload permitting)

Some helpful links posted on this post tho :thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

amiller said:


> Okay- as promised.
> 
> The store in Edinburgh was "Wheel Pro Scotland" in Costorphine. I gather they also have two branches in Glasgow and indeed, the wheels (after being stripped) were sent to Glasgow to be 'diamond cut'.
> 
> ...


They new centres?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just get them painted, they will last longer.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

SteveTDCi said:


> Just get them painted, they will last longer.


I'm wondering whether I'll get anywhere asking Mfr for new ones or money off new ones as all have failed and just coming up to 3 yr and warranty expiring


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

3 year warranty on diamond cut is very rare, most only give 12 months.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

Place in Dundee 100% does them themselves, they don't get sent anywhere.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Check out my reply on "wheel refurbishment" by albalife - just above this one.
We Restore Alloys in Kirkcaldy :thumb:


----------

